# I present to you............



## RIVER_CAT (Jul 14, 2009)

_*Your new 2009 Big 20 BAA WORLD Champions!!!*_
_*Team Ridin Dirty*
_​





Jordan Patrick, Jonathan Redding and Kyle Snelgrove

Way to bring the Championship home to South Carolina!    

Spent the last several days on the road to TX and LA looking for fish on Toledo Bend Reservoir for a grulling 14 hour tournament Saturday night in the hot 100 degree Texas heat and i think the hard work payed off. I know Friday night at 4 am it was 84 degrees as we were headed down the road scouting a last minute hole for fish. Thanks for the Bowfishing Association of America for hosting another great event and to all the sponsors that donated and supported the event. Special thanks to all my friends i talk to on the computer for showing us support and the ones that made it to hang out with us. Also a special thanks to my team mates Kyle Snelgrove from Team Stackem and Jordan Patrick from TailandScale.com that filled in at the last minute to make the trip happen. Couldnt have done it without my team, Thanks Guys!

We dominated the Big Fish division with some massive fish for 20 fish weighing in at *642.4lbs*
Date on the camera was wrong but thats what i get for just replacing batteries and not checking before takin some of the pics.






























Congratulations to Jason "Gibby" Gibson,Nick Sanders and Shawn Hoelzeman for winning the 2009 Numbers BAA WORLD Championship with 434 fish.

Here are the offical results from the 2009 BAA WORLD shoot.

We had a total of 40 teams
Numbers Division

1 Jason "Gibby" Gibson, Shawn Hoelzeman, Nick Sanders 434 fish
2 Brandon Carter, Craig Warlaw, Brad Jones 379 fish
3 Josh Dunkle, Alan Yedor, Randy Woodward 367 fish
4 John Hood, Greg Campbell, Jerry Broadnax 329 fish
5 Jeff Jester, Marcus Hays, Clint Horn 323
6 Tommy Fuller, Kevin Tidwell, Matt Poeschl 294
7 Monte Reid, Dean Anson, Terrance Terry 241
8 Ramon McDonald, Cody McDonald Jimmy Dickerson 208 fish
9 John Martin, Ben Frank, Bryan Hardin 197
10 Brandon Tabor, Bubba Suggs, Roy Sanders 188
11 Preston Hutson, Darin Ramie, Chris Porterfield 160 fish
12 William Perry Hunter, Jacky Davis, Dustin Statton 158
13 Kyle Beck, Jordan Lancaster, Scotty Littles 155
14 Neil Heerdink and team 151
15 Jerry Page, Thomas Neumeier, JD Edney 140
16 Duron Williams, Johnny Bargas, Johnny Wilkerson 139
17 Mark Lee, Josh Duke, Justin Duke 139
18 Joshua Matney, Greg Henagar, David James 128
19 Brandon Brooks, Bubba Brooks, Kirby Jones 116
20 Clint McAlister, Darin McAlister, Derek McAlister 106
21 Mark Black and team 101
22 Tony Reeves and team 98
23 Justin Wiley, Travis Silas, Cody Cryers 88
24 Paula Boudra, Brent Boudra, Chris Youngblood 74
25 Bob Paul, Judd Hill, Chip Robb 67
26 Daniel Jackson, Bryce Phillips, Wesley Eldridge 67
27 Faron Floyd and team 66
28 Marshall Miles, Steven Sallee, Zach Kinsey 57
29 Bruce Bauer. Greg Pyles, Mike Ellison 47
30 Sherman Foote, Sammy Guice, Fen Collinsworth 43
31 Bill Britt, Jay Shinnuit, Ron Permenter 38
32 Justin Collins and team 30

Big 20
1 Jonathan Redding, Kyle Snelgrove, Jordan Patrick 642.4
2 Brandon Tabor, Bubba Suggs, Roy Sanders 291.2
3 Justin Collins and team 278.6
4 Tommy Fuller, Kevin Tidwell, Matt Poeschl 269.4
5 Brandon Carter, Craig Warlaw, Brad Jones 225.2
6 Ramon McDonald, Cody McDonald, Jimmy Dickerson 224.8
7 Preston Hutson, Darin Ramie, Chris Porterfield 180.4
8 Kyle Beck, Jordan Lancaster, Scotty Littles 178.8
9 Brandon Brooks, Bubba Brooks, Kirby Jones 146.6
10 Faron Floyd and team 141
11 Tony Reeves 133.2
12 Bruce Bauer, Greg Pyle, Mike Ellison 131.6
13 Paula Boudra, Brent Boudra, Chris Youngblood 128.4
14 Josh Dunkle, Alan Yedor, Randy Woodward 117.4
15 Daniel Jackson, Bryce Phillips, Wesley Eldridge 114.6
16 Bob Paul, Judd Hill, Chip Robb 94
17 Spencer Graham, Jude David 80
18 Sherman Foote, Sammy guice, Fen Collinsworth 73.8
19 Mark Lee, Josh Duke, Justin Duke 70.6

Overall Big Fish 48.8lb buffalo- Greg Henagar, Joshua Matney, David James


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jul 14, 2009)

Congrats on ya'lls win.


----------



## wack em (Jul 14, 2009)

Congrats that is awesome!


----------



## S Adams (Jul 14, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## HUNTING GA (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice shooten guys, Congrats.


----------



## sleeze (Jul 14, 2009)

Good Job Guys..........Way to go.


----------



## Michael (Jul 14, 2009)

Way to go Jonathan, Kyle and Jordan! 

Also congrates to the 4th place finish of John Hood, Greg Campbell and Jerry Broadnax.... all from GA!


----------



## Meriwether Bone Collector (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice job! Look's like ya'll smoked-um!!!!!!


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jul 16, 2009)

congrats


----------



## James Vincent (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow great shoot


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jul 18, 2009)

awesome job jon! let me know about the shootout


----------



## Hard Core (Jul 18, 2009)

Good job Jonathan! Yall broke some Texas boys spirits with those fish.......congrats.


----------



## archerholic (Jul 30, 2009)

Congrats River Cat! Hard work pays off!!


----------

